# Gaggia Classic Leak



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I've noticed a leak at the pump outlet on my Classic. I checked a parts diagram and noted an o ring seal where the 90 deg elbow screws in so i disconnected the outlet pipe and unscrewed the elbow. There was no o ring, just a crumbly greenish substance which may have been some type of seal.

Can anyone advise me on what type of seal this should be and where i can get a replacement.

I also noted that the large white plastic outlet section appears to screw onto the pump body but the parts diagram doesn't show this arrangement. Is this section removable and is there a seal in there too?

thanks

stuart


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Mark (gaggiamanualservice) on the forum, he can probably supply the "o" rings


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Try Mark (gaggiamanualservice) on the forum, he can probably supply the "o" rings


+1 for that suggestion - and he is all round very responsive to PM and incredibly helpful.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The seal is onlyvon new pumps, on older machines, around 2013 and earlier they, for some reason known only to them, threadlocked the elbow in. That's the green substance. I use ptfe tape and have no problems.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Mark. I did a bit more research and found details of the later pump and the ptfe tape fix. That's what i've done now and it seems fine. I wish i had noticed sooner because the motor case and support are now corroded.

Stuart


----------

